# Humic Acid/Organic Kelp



## ashleykennedy27 (Jun 22, 2020)

For those who use humic acid or liquid kelp, how often are you spraying and does it make it difference? 
Thanks


----------



## bradleymichael (Jun 3, 2020)

@ashleykennedy27 I imagine you are going to get a wide range of answers, anywhere from weekly to once a month. From my understanding you can apply it however you want but most will go off of what the recommended rate on the bottle is. I am currently applying it monthly.


----------



## ashleykennedy27 (Jun 22, 2020)

@bradleymichael do you think it makes a difference at all?


----------



## Darth_V8r (Jul 18, 2019)

II started applying humic this year. I'm doing monthly. I think it makes a difference for sure. The areas of my yard that were hard clay are much easier to dig. The sandy areas seem to bind together better. So far it seems that the grass is more tolerant of drought and heat. Hard to say, because we've had more rain than normal this summer. But last summer, my yard would be showing stress two days after a rain, and I'm on day four since the last rain out here, and still no sign of stress.

Humic is more about making the soil good for the plant than about the plant itself. My guess is that the humic is helping the soil structure hold more water.


----------



## bradleymichael (Jun 3, 2020)

This is my first year to apply it so it's hard to say if it is making a difference. I know you can find several articles claiming that adding humic acid and sea kelp to soil helps the fertilizer be more effective. I will say that I have noticed a lot more mushrooms in my yard which from what I have researched and read on here is that this could be a good sign that good things are happening in my soil.


----------



## ashleykennedy27 (Jun 22, 2020)

Thank you! How long do you think you will use it for? For the remainder of the year or until the end of growing season? @Darth_V8r


----------



## ashleykennedy27 (Jun 22, 2020)

Thank you! @bradleymichael


----------



## bradleymichael (Jun 3, 2020)

I plan on using it majority of the year, as long as weather permits. Meaning no snow or ice or anything, which here in Arkansas I should be able to use it all year long.


----------



## Darth_V8r (Jul 18, 2019)

I'm going to use it at least through november. Last winter my SA patches did not go dormant, so I might keep treating it. Also, @B-Rad - now that you mention it, I DO have a lot of mushrooms! Never put 2 and 2 together on that though


----------



## bradleymichael (Jun 3, 2020)

@Darth_V8r I'm not sure if the 2 are correlated but I know in previous years I haven't had near as many mushrooms as I do this year. This is also my first year of taking over my lawn care as well so it's hard to really say that is what is causing the increase of the shrooms.


----------



## Darth_V8r (Jul 18, 2019)

Another thing i've noticed. I have TONS of earthworms. Like I can't pick a spot to dig without finding them. i'd open a bait shop, but they're mostly just wigglers. I'm also finding earthworm casings all over the place.

I was taking pretty good care of my yard since I moved in (or at least I thought I was at any rate). Making some mistakes, but def not neglecting. The thing is, stuff like humic is playing the long game


----------



## bradleymichael (Jun 3, 2020)

That is another thing I have noticed... absolute plethora of earthworms!


----------



## JBowen (Jan 16, 2018)

Humic and Carbon pays off year two. If your patient, the pay off comes ten times plus in year two.


----------



## cglarsen (Dec 28, 2018)

Kelp is known to have hormonal effects on plant growth. I use it for that reason.


----------



## Lawn Burgundy (Apr 27, 2020)

Anyone have a brand recommendation on the Humic and sea kelp? I'm sure this is like asking what brand of oil is best for your car but figured I'd ask


----------



## Darth_V8r (Jul 18, 2019)

I'm not sure it matters as much as the oil brand on the car. I've used Monty's, Anderson's, and some other brand based on what was on sale.

To sort of extend your oil analogy -- having oil in the car vs not having oil in the car is far more important than which brand. i think humic is the same way. having it matters more than who you got it from.

For the kelp itself, check out kelp for less dot com. Another thing I'm trying is putting down blackstrap molasses to help with the dethatching. Supposedly, that kicks in the soil microbes to breakdown thatch faster by doubling the population in thirty minutes. I haven't counted them to verify, though...


----------



## capscrazy (Jun 26, 2020)

Been reading up on this stuff.......looking to jump in. I'm in North Texas (North of Frisco) and our winters are pretty mild. Can I get this stuff at box stores? I'm certainly leaning toward the granular rather than the liquid.


----------



## robertgagnon726 (Jun 29, 2020)

I've applied it once and haven't noticed much of a difference. From what I've read, it takes a while to have any effect. I have super hard clay and there've been a ton of mushrooms. Not the most ideal but it looks like that means the mushrooms are feeding off OM. Gonna apply that and a liquid aerator on a biweekly basis until I run out. Haven't noticed a difference but with the mushrooms, I have a good feeling about it.


----------



## robertgagnon726 (Jun 29, 2020)

STRES said:


> Anyone have a brand recommendation on the Humic and sea kelp? I'm sure this is like asking what brand of oil is best for your car but figured I'd ask


@STRES This is what I've been using:

https://www.natureslawn.com/product/natures-magic/#:~:text=Nature's%20Magic%20is%20a%20blend,energy%20source%20for%20bio%2Dlife.

It's sea kelp instead of seaweed, but both of those make up for 100% of the ingredients. I found a lot of the bottles were either more expensive, or the humic and seaweed made up far less than 100%


----------



## LoveMyLawn (Oct 14, 2019)

I'm spraying Humic12 and RGS every other Saturday at 3oz per K. I've read about the Kelp for less products on here but haven't gotten into them yet. I know the RGS has kelp in it. So far I've been pleased with those two products this year. My line domination is strong.


----------



## ashleykennedy27 (Jun 22, 2020)

So you believe that your grass is greener this year? @LoveMyLawn


----------



## Mangy_turf (Apr 18, 2020)

Been using humic, kelp, and molasses for past couple of years in my immediate front yard and I have slowly expanded to compare things as I go along. I have noticed a significant difference. As much difference as I have noticed between fertilizing adequately and not doing so, is a similar difference I am noticing in year two. I have centipede in near Coastal Georgia. It is doing nicely in the summer's relentless sun and heat despite not watering quite as much.
In case people are struggling locating these products locally I suggest looking towards a hydroponics store. I find humic and kelp in highly concentrated form at a very reasonable price at the one here in town. The molasses I use is just what the local feed and seed carries.


----------



## ashleykennedy27 (Jun 22, 2020)

How often do you apply? @Mangy_turf


----------



## LoveMyLawn (Oct 14, 2019)

ashleykennedy27 said:


> So you believe that your grass is greener this year? @LoveMyLawn


There is no doubt it's much darker this year. Granted I am using Feature because my Ph is 7.7 - So that's adding to my nice dark green color. But my overall lawn health, look and thickness it so much better than last year.


----------



## Darth_V8r (Jul 18, 2019)

Mangy_turf said:


> Been using humic, kelp, and molasses for past couple of years in my immediate front yard and I have slowly expanded to compare things as I go along. I have noticed a significant difference. As much difference as I have noticed between fertilizing adequately and not doing so, is a similar difference I am noticing in year two. I have centipede in near Coastal Georgia. *It is doing nicely in the summer's relentless sun and heat despite not watering quite as much.*
> In case people are struggling locating these products locally I suggest looking towards a hydroponics store. I find humic and kelp in highly concentrated form at a very reasonable price at the one here in town. The molasses I use is just what the local feed and seed carries.


I have also noticed between waterings, it takes a lot longer to go into water stress vs before. Last July, if it rained, it would last MAYBE three days before it started to show heat/water stress. This year, it can almost make it from rainstorm to rainstorm without supplemental watering. We had a ten day stretch with no rain, and on day 6 it was finally showing stress, so I started watering.


----------



## TampaBayFL (Jul 24, 2020)

bradleymichael said:


> I will say that I have noticed a lot more mushrooms in my yard which from what I have researched and read on here is that this could be a good sign that good things are happening in my soil.


I started applying humic acid/sea kelp blend a few months ago and also noticed a lot of little mushrooms!


----------



## Mangy_turf (Apr 18, 2020)

Darth_V8r said:


> Mangy_turf said:
> 
> 
> > Been using humic, kelp, and molasses for past couple of years in my immediate front yard and I have slowly expanded to compare things as I go along. I have noticed a significant difference. As much difference as I have noticed between fertilizing adequately and not doing so, is a similar difference I am noticing in year two. I have centipede in near Coastal Georgia. *It is doing nicely in the summer's relentless sun and heat despite not watering quite as much.*
> ...


It has been nice. Unfortunately, noticed this morning that my sprinklers have been turned off for past couple of weeks. The wife, who never bothers with the sprinklers, turned it off due to constant cloudiness and the expectation of rain. The supplementation has been working so well, but this 100+ heat all day finally layed a beating on my centipede. It happens so quickly. Have not been been home during daylight the past couple of days bc of work schedule. Oh well, good thing I like being out in the yard, and even better that I appreciate a challenge. Hate that a couple of neighbors have gotten the upper hand.


----------



## rjw0283 (May 11, 2020)

I just bought some kelp4less liquid fulvic kelp humic on eBay, I'll start spraying with my pgr apps I guess.


----------



## Bombers (Jul 14, 2020)

rjw0283 said:


> I just bought some kelp4less liquid fulvic kelp humic on eBay, I'll start spraying with my pgr apps I guess.


Should've bought direct. There's a 10% coupon floating around and no upmark to offset ebay's fee.


----------



## rjw0283 (May 11, 2020)

Bombers said:


> rjw0283 said:
> 
> 
> > I just bought some kelp4less liquid fulvic kelp humic on eBay, I'll start spraying with my pgr apps I guess.
> ...


Now I know!  Funny thing is, I couldn't find the product on their website. That website is something else. :|


----------

